# 10 month old son outgrew his car seat already (too tall)



## Jaesun's Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

I was hoping he'd make it to the forward facing age. Our car seat accommodates up to 32" and our (not so) little guy is 30"+ at not even ten months yet. His head is just about touching the top of the seat and his shoulders are getting pretty wide for it as well. Suggestions on rear facing car seats that can convert to forward facing for this tall boy appreciated.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

If he does not have 1" of hard shell above his head he cannot ride in that seat again. It's not safe.

For a taller child I'd look at the Complete Air or Radian. The radian can be a tricky install in some vehicles, so you might want to try to find a place to try it out first. You could also consider a true fit, if your child is light and tall.

I don't know if you know, but it's safest to keep babies rfing as long as possible. At least until 2 and ideally until 4. Either the CA or Radian will last rfing a good, long time.


----------



## Jaesun's Dad (Feb 19, 2010)

I do know it's better to RF as long as possible. I was looking at the True Fit, the other two seem good too, the Radian might be hard to install but it might work out best for us. We don't travel much by car with him, only one or two short (2-5 mile) trips a month most of the time but I'll go over all three of these with my partner tonight. He's not terribly heavy, about 23lbs currently which is a lot closer to average than his height. There is still a little clearance on the one we have now, but I think it's retired already in my mind. We have someplace to go Saturday but we can take the train, which I usually prefer to driving over the bay bridge anyway. Thanks for the input.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, I specifically got the True Fit because I expected my guy to be a bruiser. At 13 mos, he's as tall/taller than the 2 yos in our play group, and he still has plenty of room to grow in it.

Rockridge Kids on College has lots of car seats on their showroom floor that you can check out if you haven't been there. They don't carry the TF though.

What seat is he in right now that he's outgrown?

If you're interested in trying out the TF, maybe we could get together sometime - we're practically neighbors.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

The Radian and Complete Air rear-face to 40 pounds or more, while the TrueFit rear-faces to 35. However the TF is still a great and VERY tall seat and I still love it 

Radian--RF to 40-45lbs, but takes up TONS of front-to-back room. Able to tether RFing

Complete Air--RF to 40lbs, can be installed upright so it takes up less room, but no rebound control options

Truefit--RF to 35lbs, but very tall shell and can be installed more upright. Premier version comes with anti-rebound bar.


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:


> Radian--RF to 40-45lbs, but takes up TONS of front-to-back room.


In SOME cars 

It takes up tons of room front-to-back in my CR-V. But, I can get an awesome 30-35* install in my husband's Corolla, leaving plenty of room for the front seat passenger! What kind of car do you have, Jaesun's Dad?


----------

